# Desperately looking for livery Yards Glos/Hartpury area!



## HHayward (13 August 2014)

Hi there all,

I'm currently looking for a livery stables around Gloucester/ Hartpury area, possibly would stretch to Cheltenham if needed. I am a competitive dressage rider looking for a small or quite yard for my slightly hot headed and sensitive warmblood! Previously I have stabled her a Hartpury College while studying, though the facilities were amazing my mare did not like the busy atmosphere and lack of turn out. Ideally I would like part or assisted DIY livery with at least a 20x60 arena indoors or outdoors, good turnout and hacking. Bonuses would be a horse walker, mirrors, both indoors and a outdoors, along with jumps and off road hacking. However, I know that such a dream yard does not exist specially this lack notice as would like to move her up around September. 

PM if anyone knows of an yards, price is not a option obviously if reasonable. 

Many thanks, 

HHayward


----------



## Flummoxed (13 August 2014)

I have my horse in that area (although not at the type of yard you are seeking. You could try googling Goss Farm/Hannah Fenech or Sally Thorndale (both in Ashleworth), Great House Farm in Hasfield, Rectory Stables in Maisemore, Melanie Beckman. If those fail look on Facebook - Gloucester Livery Yards - there are others in that vicinity but I'm not sure what facilities they might have.

Good luck in your search and please report back with your findings as this question often crops up, given the turnover of students in the area.


----------

